# Honest feedback on lithiums



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

So, I was hesitant to buy a lithium trolling motor battery, but ended up buying a Dakota 100ah for my iPilot 55lb. Below are a few takeaways that I found.

Runtime - I fished hard for 5 days straight and it kicked in the last 30 minutes on the fifth day. I didn't charge it at all on the trip and it was 100% battery life the whole time and didn't deplete over the day like the lead acid battery. So, it gave 100% power even when it was 5% charged. I was using it for around 4 hours each day (9 on power getting out of creeks, anchor mode, cruising banks at 3-5). I was very impressed with the runtime of the battery.

Weight - the weight is around 30% of the lead acid battery. This isn't a big thing for me, but is for some. The thing I like about the weight is when I take off the trolling motor, I now leave the battery mounted, versus taking it out.

Price - they are more expensive, but I think it is worth it.

Charging - the lithium charges a little faster. I don't have it on the alternator, but I could. I just us the charger that came with the battery.

Would I buy again? - 100% yes! Having full power for a few days is huge. With the lead acid battery the 9 power setting at 50% charged was probably like a 6 or 7. This alone makes it worth it.


----------



## FCanglr904 (Sep 26, 2021)

VANMflyfishing said:


> So, I was hesitant to buy a lithium trolling motor battery, but ended up buying a Dakota 100ah for my iPilot 55lb. Below are a few takeaways that I found.
> 
> Runtime - I fished hard for 5 days straight and it kicked in the last 30 minutes on the fifth day. I didn't charge it at all on the trip and it was 100% battery life the whole time and didn't deplete over the day like the lead acid battery. So, it gave 100% power even when it was 5% charged. I was using it for around 4 hours each day (9 on power getting out of creeks, anchor mode, cruising banks at 3-5). I was very impressed with the runtime of the battery.
> 
> ...


Great review! Recently Bought the same battery 12v 100Ah for my BT micro. light years ahead of my original lead acid AGM battery!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thanks for the great feedback. Glad you're happy with the purchase. My Odyssey AGM battery that I've been using for 5+ years just died. Considered a lithium for replacement, but I decided against it due to cost and charging; I use a solar panel to keep it topped off. I also just replaced my trolling motor so didn't want another big expense back-to-back.

The second Odyssey I bought didn't last 2 years, so I went with a Duracell AGM Deep Cycle instead ($145). It's 43 pounds so not terrible. It's also mounted in the bow stem, so that helps balance when I'm on the platform.


----------



## TarponMac (Nov 14, 2021)

Dakota makes a good battery but they are incredibly overpriced even for lithium. I’m building out a camper van right now so I’ve spent countless hours researching lithium because I’m building a 800ah battery bank. I suggest you watch Will Prowse on YouTube if you want to go down the rabbit hole. LiTime is the brand I went with.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I love my lithium also. I've done three tarpon days in a row and not had it die. 

Not to derail but the guy who bought my old boat just replaced my yellow top optima and they were 11 years old.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

I bought mine through a guy that bought them for a solar project but didn’t use it. 550 was the price I paid.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

The only comment is that lead will provide the same power as lithium ay 90% of depth of discharge. The difference is not power, but voltage current.profile.

If you have a load that is voltage sensitive, during the discharge phase comparison at one point lead's voltage would be less than lithium.

I also add lithium's energy is constant from 2-10 discharge rate, but lead's energy diminishes as you accelerate the rate of discharge.


----------



## FJVKeys (11 d ago)

just replaced 2 of my 4 batteries on the pathfinder....next year im going to bite the bullet and 36v lithium..ran odyssey on my skiff for years and always lasted 5+ years but at double the price...never let me down though


----------



## JRyno10 (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks for the write up. I’ve been looking at the Dakota 12v 54ah for my copilot minn kota. I’ve got a 14’ skimmer and I’ve be trying to figure out if that will be enough battery for it.


----------



## Rene L. Vila III (Apr 9, 2019)

Impressive, good write up. Was looking for batteries for a new skiff


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

When I changed over to lithium I talked with a MinnKota tech guy and the advice he gave me was the motor shouldn’t be run on 10 for long periods of time…I think he gave me a number of 10-15 minutes because they have burned out due to the battery profile. He also said 8 for long periods was fine. The reasoning was Lead acids immediately provide a diminished level of power that reduces over time and lifepo4 goes 100% until it doesn’t And the motor wasn’t made to take that level of power for long periods. I dont know much about it but I took his advice and don’t roll on 10 for more than a 5 minutes at a time. Just a heads up for what it’s worth.


----------



## VANMflyfishing (Nov 11, 2019)

JRyno10 said:


> Thanks for the write up. I’ve been looking at the Dakota 12v 54ah for my copilot minn kota. I’ve got a 14’ skimmer and I’ve be trying to figure out if that will be enough battery for it.


You should be good without buying the 100ah.

@TR. is right too. Don't run at 10 for long periods of time. I rarely go above 7. At 10, the lithium can provide too much power and overheat the motor/components. I have a rule to not go above 3 when I am actually fishing since anything above that I tend to blow over fish...


----------

